# Favorite Foods



## Glamour_Dollxoxo (Oct 30, 2006)

Am I the only one who finds it hard not to eat their favorite foods because it acts up your IBS. For me its dairy milk and ice cream especially,but I still eat ice cream just in moderation, and for milk I drink soy milk (which was hard getting my body used to at first) I just wish I could like normal teens and not have to worry about what to eat. Who thinks its a good idea for a teen IBS cook book with simple recipes because I'm thinking of putting one together.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup definitely, that would be good. I can hardly ever eat chocolate coz it basically goes straight through me, the best thing in my life would be if they made IBS suitable chocolate! Coz i'm a chocolate obsessor lol, now i basically eat like a rabbit which is good coz over the years i've downed the weight like mad but it tastes so boring! Soz lil rant over lol


----------



## 20140 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats a very good idea. ive read many cookbooks and theyre not very good. i mean im 16 and just want to eat food!! but with ibs and my other food allergies and intolerances, i cant eat that much. i mean i cant go to resteruants or eat at friends houses. i mean there are things i can eat, but have to make them. so an easy cookbook would be good. by the way, hows the weather in cal?


----------

